# Not Sure whether to move to Dubai?



## charlie291 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I need some advice. I am a 24 year old female currently living in London. I have been offered a job in Dubai, and have been offered a salary of AED25,000 month. My company will pay for my visa costs but then everything else is down to me to fund. Although I am excited by the opportunity, I have a few doubts about making the big leap. I have been to Dubai many times before, and I know how expensive it can be to socialise and generally get by. 

Ideally I would like to live alone, but I am worried that with a monthly salary of AED25,000 will I be comfortable and still able to save some money? I am not a big party goer, but want to be able to go and do fun things when possible like going to the beach clubs etc etc. 

Please can somebody if I can live comfortably on this salary?

Thank you

Charlie


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

you will find a lot of information on the salary thread/sticky at the top regarding packages etc.


----------



## charlie291 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I'm completely new to this so any advice would be fab


----------



## charlie291 (Sep 26, 2013)

Please can somebody advise? I havent received any feedback yet and I need to let my employer know by Monday.

Thanks


----------



## Aberdon (Sep 28, 2013)

charlie291 said:


> Please can somebody advise? I havent received any feedback yet and I need to let my employer know by Monday. Thanks


Hi AED25K a month is more than the average wage so if your careful you can live well and still save some. A studio or 1bed will cost between AED9 -12K if your not looking for the more popular areas. Also metro and taxis are cheap is you don't buy a car. Good luck


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

Taxis can be quite a cost factor if you live far from work, easily aed 70k/day, even significantly more depending on distance within Dubai. Could be as high as aed 2000/month. Best thing is to live anywhere along the metro line to save costs on transportation.


----------



## OMG (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Charlie 291,

I would look at this from a slightly different perspective, yes the money is important but 25k is easy to live on and save some, providing you're not an every night party goer who wants to live on the Palm/Marina/Old Town/JBR.

You can get a decent studio in Disco Gardens for under 5k/month, rent a car for 2000 and you're sorted.

The thing I would look at is your long term commitment to the company, if you refuse the move will it inhibit your chances of progression in the future? Does that even matter to you?

You don't say what field of employment you're in so I'll take a random guess and say New Media/Events/Advertising, if so there are loads of organisations here running the whole of the Middle East from Dubai.

Put the money to one side and answer the question "What does Charlie291 want".

OMG


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

She can have a 2 bed at 9-12k a month; 6-7k would be more than enough for a very decent 1 bed apt.


----------



## charlie291 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> She can have a 2 bed at 9-12k a month; 6-7k would be more than enough for a very decent 1 bed apt.


Hi Guys, 

Many thanks for the advice.

I have been to Dubai about 10 times, so know that I would love to live here for a few years for the experience. I also know however that it's only a fun place to live if I have enough money to enjoy the lifestyle. To give you a bit of an insight, I dont drink too much and will be travelling to other Arab states with work frequently. So, I will have to pay for accommodation, bills etc, Taxis and I'll probably go out for dinner 1-2 times a week. With a salary of 25Kaed per month, you think this is doable?

Another question, as a single female is their plenty of opportunities to meet other young people in Dubai?

The job is in the PR sector.

Many Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

charlie291 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Many thanks for the advice.
> 
> ...


It is more than enough, you can EASILY save 10k AED a month.

A furnished studio in Marina/JLT: 5k/month.
Car: 2k a month
Utilities: 1k a month
Food: 5k a month
Drinks: 2k a month

Total: 15k a month. And that is living very comfortably and enjoying life and eating out all the time. If you cook at home or drink less, then Food + Drinks would be only 3-4k. 

And as a young female, you will have more than enough guys who hit on you. And when I say more than enough, it is like 10 guys per day hitting on you in a normal night out. lol


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Besides... you are *24*... there are many twice your age with a lot more experience than you who would kill for 25k a month...

You can go out for dinner and drinks at very high end places (4-5*) twice a week and still stay under 5k a month... I do... at least twice a week... I also throw in a couple of really nice cigars while I am at it...

EDIT: I should add, I don't do it with the intention of getting so high I am puking all the way back to my place... if that's more your game, you can do that at not so high end more regular places, and chop that budget by half... no point in eating expensive steak if you are going to puke it out in a few hours anyway... may as well stick to chicken fingers...


----------



## paradisecircus (Sep 28, 2013)

That's more than enough for one single person. One of my friends just rented a 1 bedroom in JLT for 6000 a month, furnished and all bills included. This isn't the cheapest option but it's a monthly rental if you wanna give the area a try. For the rest of the expenses, no issues as long as you stay far far away from malls (and I mean VERY far away). Otherwise, you won't make it even if you're getting a million a month.

Don't worry about the lack of social life, trust me when I tell you that at one point you will want to shout "leave me alone!!!!" with the worst face you are able to make.


----------



## ak1309 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think Nathanalgren's given you the absolute correct picture and I suggest you print his advice. For a single person it's a brilliant place to live, earn and save . Your area of work will keep you busy and will probably make you meet more people. Just like most expats your work colleagues would also be your mates . Dubai is an interesting place, I have lived here for 7 years on and off, I like the money and lifestyle I can earn and provide .


----------



## salsadad (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello Charlie,

25K is above average pay. Only rents are expensive in Dubai, grocery shopping is relatively cheap. Going out is as much as you would pay in London. Most nights in Dubai are ladies night where women don't pay for drinks at bar or night clubs. You can definitly support a decent lifestyle for 25K in Dubai.


----------

